# Roland CX24 Cutstudio



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Not having the funds to purchase a new GX24, I had to settle for a used CX24 cutter. I purchased it on E-bay and just received it and am very anxious to cut something. Anything. 

My question is this... Is it suppose to come with Cutstudio or some other program? If so, does anyone know where I can get it or download it. If not, can I print directly from Corel X3?

If I can print directly from X3, does anyone know where some "how to" instructions may be found?

Thank you once again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know if the CX24 comes with cutstudio. I think it's supposed to be bundled with the cutter.

I remember that feeling when I got my GX24 of just wanting to actually CUT something 

You can see how I setup my cutter here (maybe it will help you): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10344.html

You can get drivers for the CX24 here: cutting

I think it might have come with a different cutting software


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

waggs said:


> Not having the funds to purchase a new GX24, I had to settle for a used CX24 cutter. I purchased it on E-bay and just received it and am very anxious to cut something. Anything.
> 
> My question is this... Is it suppose to come with Cutstudio or some other program? If so, does anyone know where I can get it or download it. If not, can I print directly from Corel X3?
> 
> ...


both stahl's and imprintable warehouse have the cut studio software.


----------



## gotosgs.com (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello,

The older CX-24 only included a plug-in for Illustrator and Draw. Roland now offers the new CutStudio software along with plug-ins for newer versions of Illustrator and Draw for many older legacy cutters including the CX-24, StiKa SX-8,12,15 cutters and more. The software is available through Roland's dealer network.

Thanks,

David Lawrence
Specialty Graphics Supply Inc.


----------



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Thanks David.

I looked on your site at the software but was wondering if it works with Corel 13. On your site, it states it works with versions up to 12. Is this th case?

Thanks


----------



## gotosgs.com (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,

It does work with CorelDraw X3 but you may need to download the software update patch from the Roland web site here:

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products

Hope that helps...we will update the info on our web site...thanks for pointing it out.

David Lawrence
Specialty Graphics Supply Inc.


----------

